# Could you recomend a good uninstaller?



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Hiya, folks!
Anyone know of an uninstall program that does the job right? When you remove with Windows Add/Remove it often leaves pieces behind, sometimes it tells you what they are, sometimes not, so you go around deleting the remnants from the Start buttton and the now useless folder in the explorer tree, etc. - we've all done it I bet! I feel the same is true with an applications' own uninstall feature (if it even has one), most of the time. 
I also wonder about what's left in the registry, but don't really want to go poking around in there to find left-overs.

It'd be great to get a free download, but any input is welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

I use Easy Uninstall 2000 from ONTRACK Data INT. You can look at the features here:
http://www.ontrack.com/easyuninstall/

Works excellent and gives you a few additional tools like a Registry Cleaner and Fix, Installation Monitor, Disk Cleaner, and a Complete Undo.
Norton makes one and so does McAffe but the ONTRACK is the best of the three IMO.
I do not like to poke around in the Registry either, so for my use this program is most helpful, and yep, you are very right about the ammount of crap things leave behind after a regular uninstall, and the worst offenders are the free programs that you download. I know you were asking about a freebie download, but this one is $29.00 and it will save you that much in headaches etc. 
They also include a 30 Day no questions money back guarantee, and pretty good tech support. You just can't go wrong with it.

Regards,
DS

[Edited by Dark Star on 07-25-2001 at 11:42 PM]


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Thanks, DS, I shall certainly check that one out.

What prompted me to post was not a freebie download, but a purchased (cheap) email Scrabble game that was fun for about a week, then all tired of it. I did not register the software at the time, just to see if it worth keeping. Well it wasn't in my case, so I deleted it and went through the normal search and destroy tactics, only to have the deleted program politely ask me, at two week intervals, on start up, if I would like to register now, as though it didn't realize it was no longer on my computer! 
Why you annoying little...

Anyway, that problem is now solved, courtesy a bolt of lighting to the computer where that program resided...I think I here a faint call from the old puter's carcass,
_Register meee....Register meeeeeeee..._


----------

